# ما الفرق بين جلد الارض وجلد السماء؟!



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

*بالنسبة لجلد الارض تقول الاية 6 من الاصحاح الاول في سفر التكوين:*
*"ليكن جلدا في وسط المياه وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه"*

*الجلد هنا هو سماء الطير وليس سماء الكواكب (تفسير القمص انطنيوس فكري)*

*بالنسبة لجلد السماء تقول الاية 14:*
* "و قال الله لتكن انوارا في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لايات واوقات وايام وسنين"*

*يقول نفس التفسير*
*هذا غير جلد الارض الذي يفصل بين مياه ومياه فجلد السماء هو الذي يحمل الكواكب*
*وده التفسير لعتمدت علي:
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Genesis/1http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Genesis/1​* 
*فهمت من هذا ان: *
*جلد الارض = سماء الطيور *
*وجلد السماء = سماء الكواكب*

*لكن تاتي الاية 20 وتقول*
*"وليطر طير فوق جلد الارض على وجه جلد السماء"*


*كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟ *

*ارجو التوضيح *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=&quot]هل الجَلَد يعني جسم كثيف صلب[FONT=&quot] ؟ [/FONT]
[/FONT]ج :  الجَلَد " هو شئ منبسط ممتد وهو يرينا خلق الجو " فالجَلد هو الغلاف الجـوي الـذي تطير الطيور في جزئه الأدنى ، ومازال معروفاً لليوم بهذا الأسم ( الجَلد ) ، والجَلد في اللغة العربية يُطلق عليه " رقيع " أي فضاء شاسع ، كما كانت هذه الكلمة ( رقيع ) تُطلق على الغطاء أو الخيمة ، فالغلاف الجوي مُنبسط وممتد ومُظلّل علـى الأرض أشبـه بالخيمة التي تحيط بمن داخلها ، وقال الكتاب _" الذي ينشر السموات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن " _( أش 40 : 22 ) كما أشار الكتاب إلى الجَلد في مواقع أخرى مثل سؤال اليهو لأيوب الصديق _" هل صفَّحت معه الجَلد الممكَّن كالمرآه المسبوكة "_ ( أي 37 : 18 ) وقول المرنم _" سبحيه ياسماء السموات ويا أيتها الميـاه التي فوق السموات " _( مز 148 : 4 )0
             ويشرح " جون فايفر " كيفية تكوُّن الغلاف الجوي فيقول " كان جو الأرض مدفوناً مُغلَّفاً تحت سطحها ، وتشمل خاماته الأولية والمواد الطيارة الحبيسة في البلورات أو الداخلة في تركيب الجزيئات الثقيلة في الأيام الأولى لتكوينها 00 وكل هذه الخامات تحرَّرت من البراكين مع الرماد والحمم ، وتحرَّرت من الينابيع والنافورات مع مائها وأملاحها وغازاتها 00 وهكذا تكوَّن جو الأرض " ( جون فايفر 134 ) (1)0 
 
   ويتكوَّن الجَلد من عدة طبقـات فيقـول الدكتور " علي مهران هشام " 00 " إن الغلاف الجوي يتكوَّن من عدة طبقات :
   1- طبقة التروبوسفير : ويبلغ سمكها 10 كم عند القطبين ، و 12 كم عند خط الإستواء ، ومن مميزات هذه الطبقة إنها تحتوي على 80 % من كمية الغازات المُكوّنة للغلاف الجوي ، وتضم أهم الغازات اللازمة للحياة مثل الأكسجين وبخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون ، كما تحدث فيها معظم الظواهر الجوية كالسحاب والأمطار والرياح ، وتقل فيها درجات الحرارة كلما إرتفعنا إلى أعلى ( درجة مئوية واحدة كلما إرتفعنا 150 متراً )0
   2- طبقة الستراتوسفير : وتُسمى أيضاً بطبقة الأوزونوسفير OZONOSBHEREوهذه هي الطبقة الغنية بغاز الأوزون ويبلغ سمكها 50 كم ، وتمتاز هذه الطبقة بخلوها من العواصف مما يجعلها منطقة ملائمة للطيران0
   3- طبقة الميزوسفير : وهي الطبقة التي تحمي الأرض من مخاطر الشهب والنيازك حيث تُحترق فيها الشهب مُتحوّلة إلى رماد ويبلغ سمكها 30 كم0
   4-  طبقة الثرموسفير : ويطلق عليها الأيونوسفير IONOSBHERE وتمتد إلى إرتفاع حوالي 45 كم0
   5- طبقة الأكسوسفير : وتبدأ من إرتفاع 600 كم 00 وتمتد حتى نهاية الغلاف الجوي ، وفيها تصل درجات الحرارة إلى أكثر من ألف درجة مئوية ، ولا يظهر النهار في هذه الطبقة ولا تُسمع فيها الأصوات ويشعر رواد الفضاء بالرهبة عند المرور من هذه الطبقة لظهور الظلام التام " (1)
             والغلاف الجوي يمثل ضغطاً يُدعى بالضغط الجوي ، فيزيد هذا الضغط في المناطق التي تقع تحت مستوى سطح البحر ، ويقل كلما إرتفعنا فوق مستوى سطح البحر ، ويتلاشى تقريباً على إرتفاع 1600 كم0
 
           ويقول الدكتور ملاك شوقي اسكاروس ( خادم بالأسكندرية ) " صُوَّرت الحضارات المعاصرة لموسى النبي السماء ككرة صلبة تدور حول الأرض 0 أما موسى النبي فقد تكلم بالوحي الإلهي عن الجَلد ، والمقصود بالجَلد الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض وهو ممتد حول الكرة الأرضية ويتحرك معها ، وقد ترجمت كلمة " جَلد " إلى اللغة الإنجليزية باسم " avoult " بمعنى " قبة " dom فالغلاف الجوي يمثـل قبـة تحيـط بالأرض إحاطـة كاملـة ، وترجمت إلى اللغة اللاتينية باسم " Firma mentum " وتعني دعامة وشئ ثابت ، فالهواء ثابت الكثافة وله حجم يُذكَر ، وليس كما كان يقال أنه فراغ ، والهواء له قدرة على حمل السُحب ، وهذا ما أكده الكتاب المقدَّس عندما قال _" يصر المياه في سحبه فلا يتمزَّق الغيم تحتها " _( أي 26 : 8 ) 00 _" ليجعل للريح وزناً " _( أي 28 : 25 ) ولاحـظ قول الكتاب _" عمل الله الجَلد " _أي أنه لم يخلق هذا الجَلد من العدم ، إنما عمله من مواد أولية ، ولاحظ أيضاً دقة الوحي في قول موسى النبي _" وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجَلَد والمياه فوق الجَلَد " _فالمياه التي ذُكرت أولاً تحت جَلَد هي الأصل ، والمياه التي فوق الجَلَد هي نتيجة لتبخر المياه الأصلية وتكون السحب ولذلك ذُكرت بعد المياه التي تحت الجَلَد " [ من إجابات أسئلة سفر التكوين ] 

اتمني هذا يفيدك0
 ​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

* انا افهم معنى الجلد*
*سؤالي يخص الفرق بين جلد الارض وجلد السماء*

*يعني ** تقول الاية 14:
"و قال الله لتكن انوارا في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لايات واوقات وايام وسنين"*

*يقول تفسير القمص انطنيوس فكري*
*هذا غير جلد الارض الذي يفصل بين مياه ومياه فجلد السماء هو الذي يحمل الكواكب*

*لكن تاتي الاية 20 وتقول
"وليطر طير فوق جلد الارض على وجه جلد السماء"*

*وهذا سؤالي 
كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟ *

*ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي *


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

*


أنجيلا قال:



كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*الكتاب نفسه يعرف الجلد بوضوح و يضع حدوده ايضا و يوضح معالمه بالظبط:*
*6 وقال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه.وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه.*
*7 فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد.وكان كذلك.*
*8 ودعا الله الجلد سماء.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما *
*ثانيا*
*9 وقال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد ولتظهر اليابسة.وكان كذلك.*
*10 ودعا الله اليابسة ارضا.ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن*​ 
*فتكون المياه التي فوق هذا الجلد هي السحب .. و المياه التي تحت ذات الجلد هي البحار و المحيطات و الانهار مجتمعة ...و هذا غير موجود في النطاق خارج الغلاف الجوى ( سماء الكواكب) حيث لا سحاب من فوق و لا بحار من تحت و لا حتي نقطة مياه واحده..و اذن فالمقصود بالجلد هو السماء التي يمكن للطير ان يحيا فيها و يتنفس و يحلق و هذه كلها غير موجوده الا في نطاق الغلاف الجوى للارض ..اي سماء الارض...و بهذا لا يكون هناك تعارض بين الايات المذكورة سلفا و بين الاية رقم 20 من نفس الاصحاح لان كلاهما يتكلم عن " السماء التي فيها حياه و التي يحدها السحاب من اعلي و البحار من اسفل "*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

*هل افهم من هذا ان*
* جلد الارض =سماء الطيور*
* وجلد  السماء كذلك يعني سماء الطيور ؟*


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وهذا سؤالي *
> *كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟*
> 
> *ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي *


 
أعتقد أن عليك ربط هذا الموضوع ، عند حدوث الطوفان ، مكتوب أن طاقات السماء قد انفتحت ..

لاحظي أنه حتى بعد الطوفان قد نقص عُمر الإنسان كثيراً ، إبراهيم مثلاً عاش 175 ومن ثم موسى عاش 120 وبدأ العد التنازلي في عمر الإنسان ، مقارنة مثلاً بنوح الذي عاش 950 سنة أي قرابة الألف عام !!

إذن ، فالأمر قد يعني أن الجلد قبل الطوفان قد حوى على مياه وكانت طبيعة الأرض مختلفة تماماً عن ما نعرفها اليوم وبعد الطوفان الكبير زمن نوح

شكراً


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بالنسبة لجلد الارض تقول الاية 6 من الاصحاح الاول في سفر التكوين:*
> *"ليكن جلدا في وسط المياه وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه"*
> 
> *الجلد هنا هو سماء الطير وليس سماء الكواكب (تفسير القمص انطنيوس فكري)*
> ...


*
الاية 20 وتقول
"وليطر طير فوق جلد الارض على وجه جلد السماء"


كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟ *

الاجابه في الاية لو كنت فهمت قصدك

وليطر طير فوق الأرض على وجه جلد السماء 

*هنا بيحد حدود طير الطيور فوق الارض لحد نهاية جلد الارض يعني وجة جلد السماء

يعني الطيور لا تستطيع الطير اعلي من هذا وهنا تحديد الكتاب وجة  يعني مش هيوصل ليه يعني الحدود  هي من سطح الارض حتي نهاية جلد الارض  وجه جلد السماء

وذكر كلمه جلد السماء   لان الكتاب المقدس رساله خلاص للجنس البشري ليرفع نظرنا الي السماء بستمرار حتي في ذكر الاشياء العلميه  يكون يفكر النظر الي السماء 

وهذا كان فكر الاباء 
شوفي  العلامة أوريجانوس يري في الزحافات إشارة إلى الأفكار الشريرة التي تجعلنا كمن يزحف علي الأرض مرتبطة قلوبنا بالتراب، أما الطيور فتشير إلى الأفكار الصالحة التي تنطلق بنا إلى السمويات، إذ يقول: [فيما يخص ما هو أفضل أي الطيور لنتركها تحلق في جلد السماء ولا تزحف علي الأرض... لنعرف الزحافات التي تؤذينا. فإن نظرنا إلى امرأة لنشتهيها نكون كالحيّة (التي تزحف)، وإن كان لنا تعقل ورزانة فحتى إن عشقنا المرأة المصرية نكون كالعصفور، نترك بين يديها ملابسنا المصرية ونطير بأجنحتنا من مكائدها المخادعة (تك 39: 7). إن تركنا أنفسنا لفكر  السرقة فإننا نتمم أعمال الحية، أما إذا قدمنا صدقة للآخرين فنكون كعصفور يرتفع فوق الأرضيات محلقًا في جلد السماء[60]].

اتمني شرحي هذا يفيدك يكون هو قصدك من السؤال 

تحياتي*


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*Gen 1:6  وقال الله: «ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه».
 مياة البحار والأنهار والميحطات ومياة السماء مثل الأمطار
Gen 1:7  فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد. وكان كذلك.
**مياة البحار والأنهار والميحطات ومياة السماء مثل الأمطار*
* هنا يوجد جلدين

جلد بيفصل المياة التى تحت (الأرض) وبالجيولوجيا ممكن نقول عنها (اللب الداخلى)
و
جلد بيفصل المياة التى فوق (السماء) وبالجيولوجيا ممكن نقول عنها (اللب الخارجى)

ودى صورة بتوضج الأجلاد







 عبارة عن خط فاصل بين شىء وأخر
واول مرة استخدملت كلمة Firmamentum كان في القرن الرابع عشر بالفولجاتا وبالترجمة اللاتينية للانجيل المسيحي وكان يتفق المصطلح مع الترجةم السبعينية قبل 20 سنة قبل الميلاد.
واستخدمت باليونانية ايضا بمعنى بينيان مرصوص كما جاء في 
Job 37:18  هل صفحت معه الجلد الممكن كالمرآة المسبوكة؟

**كما جائت بمعنى خيمة فى*
*Isa 40:22  الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب. الذي ينشر السماوات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن.*

*وجائت بمعنى سقف بلوري*
*Eze 1:22  وعلى رؤوس الحيوانات شبه مقبب كمنظر البلور الهائل منتشرا على رؤوسها من فوق.*

*وجائت بمعنى طاقة السماء التى كانت تحجز المياة*
*Gen 7:11  في سنة ست مئة من حياة نوح في الشهر الثاني في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم وانفتحت طاقات السماء.*

*وجائت بمعنى مخزن للثلوج والبرد*
*Job 38:22  [أدخلت إلى خزائن الثلج أم أبصرت مخازن البرد
**
 وجائت بمعنى عناصر تعلق بالسماء كالنور والنجوم او كواكب
Gen 1:15  وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض». وكان كذلك.
Dan 8:10  وتعظم حتى إلى جند السماوات وطرح بعضا من الجند والنجوم إلى الأرض وداسهم.
Mat 24:29  «وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السماوات تتزعزع.
Mar 13:25  ونجوم السماء تتساقط والقوات التي في السماوات تتزعزع.
Rev 6:13  ونجوم السماء سقطت إلى الأرض كما تطرح شجرة التين سقاطها إذا هزتها ريح عظيمة.
Rev 8:10  ثم بوق الملاك الثالث، فسقط من السماء كوكب عظيم متقد كمصباح، ووقع على ثلث الأنهار وعلى ينابيع المياه.
Rev 9:1  ثم بوق الملاك الخامس، فرأيت كوكبا قد سقط من السماء إلى الأرض، وأعطي مفتاح بئر الهاوية.
Rev 12:4  وذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء فطرحها إلى الأرض. والتنين وقف أمام المرأة العتيدة أن تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متى ولدت.

 وجاء فى الموسوعة اليهودية في معنى كلمة جلد التالى

**The Hebrews regarded the earth as a plain or a hill figured like a  hemisphere, swimming on water. Over this is arched the solid vault of  heaven. To this vault are fastened the lights, the stars. So slight is  this elevation that birds may rise to it and fly along its expanse
**أعتبر اليهود ان الارض كسهل او كتلة بمثل نصف الكرة الارضية، السباحة بالمء وفوق ذلك قوس صلب بالسماء  يتم التثبيت علية بالنجوم والانوار والنور هو الأرتفاع التى تطير فية الطيور وتطير بأمتدادة. (لو حد عندة ترجمة أفضل أكون شاكر)

المرجع : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmament#cite_ref-Mesopotamia_23-1
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هنا بيحد حدود طير الطيور فوق الارض لحد نهاية جلد الارض يعني وجة جلد السماء*
> 
> *يعني الطيور لا تستطيع الطير اعلي من هذا وهنا تحديد الكتاب وجة يعني مش هيوصل ليه يعني الحدود هي من سطح الارض حتي نهاية جلد الارض وجه جلد السماء*


* شكرا استاذ اوريجانوس انت من فهم بدقة مقصدي من السؤال *
*بس المشكلة ان تفسير القمص انطنيوس فكري يقول في جزء من تفسير الآيات 24-31*
*"في اليوم الخامس كانت خلقة المخلوقات المائية والطيور التى تطير في الهواء: جلد السماء" *
*فبصراحة التفسير ده بدل ما افهم منه اكثر لخبطني اكثر:a82: ا*
*عايزة اعرف الى اي حد ممكن ان اعتمد على هذا التفسير؟ 
*
*ولو كنت بتعرف تفسير دقيق اكثر بليز ارسلي اللنيك بتاعه*
* وشكرا ليك ولكل من رد علي في الموضوع الرب يعوض تعبكم خير*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 مايو 2011)

> *فبصراحة التفسير ده بدل ما افهم منه اكثر لخبطني اكثر:a82: ا*
> *عايزة اعرف الى اي حد ممكن ان اعتمد على هذا التفسير؟
> *
> *ولو كنت بتعرف تفسير دقيق اكثر بليز ارسلي اللنيك بتاعه*
> * وشكرا ليك ولكل من رد علي في الموضوع الرب يعوض تعبكم خير*


التفاسير كلها بتكمل بعضها
تفسير ابونا انطونيوس
معروف انه بيبقي مختصر شويه
والتفسير الرائع لابونا تادرس يعقوب 
تاملات في كتابات الاباء الاولين ده تفسير رائع


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كيف سيطير طير على وجه جلد السماء اذا كان جلد السماء المقصود به سماء الكواكب وليس سماء الطيور؟ *
> 
> *ارجو التوضيح *





من الواضح يا اختي الحبيبة ان كلمة "* على*" هي سبب العلة في لخبطتك اكثر بعد قراءة التفاسير.

ولكن لو تأملت في كلمة "* على*" وفي فعل "الطيران" يتبين أن الطيران لا يكون على الشيء بل بعيدا عنه في الفضاء. ولو كان عليه لأصبح سيرا وليس طيرانا.

وبما أن لغة الكتاب المقدس الأصلية ليست العربية فإن المترجمونت اختلفوا في إختيار الكلمة البديلة. فكلمة على هنا تعنى امام وجه السماء أو جلد السماء. مثلا بعض الأمهات تتذمر من التعب فنقول: "الأولاد كل نهارهم يلعبوا *في* وجهي". بكل تأكيد الأولاد لم يكونوا يلعبون في وجه الأم انما يلعبون امامها وتحت بصرها فأرهقها لعبهم.

لذلك تجدين أن *كتاب الحياة *ترجم الآية 20 من سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول بالتالي:

*20*. ثم أمر الله : «لتزخر المياه بشتى الحيوانات الحية ولتحلق الطيور *فوق الأرض* *عبر فضاء* السماء».

وكذلك ترجمات انكليزية عديدة استعملت كلمة across أي عبر. كمثال: ترجمة New King James Version :

and let birds fly above the earth *across* *the face* of the firmament 

أرجو أن تكون مشاركتي بالإضافة لمشاركات الأخوة المباركين قد ساهمت في التوضيح.


----------

